# CONNOISSEUR GENETICS anyone?



## proto (Mar 1, 2011)

thinking about getting og chem from connoisseur genetics in my next order.anyone ever grow/smoke any of their gear?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 1, 2011)

I havent run any of his gear yet but have seen some great grows/results...  I have the Sour Hazey Jones inbound...


----------



## proto (Mar 2, 2011)

that's cool jaam i think i'm gonna get og chem and hope my lucky dip is one of the sssdh crosses.


----------

